# Howdy...



## PaulMcElligott (May 30, 2012)

My name is Paul. 

I've been writing for long enough that I don't want to mention any numbers lest you calculate my age. Let's just say since the Reagan/Thatcher era and leave it at that. I recently self-published my own novel after leaving the wreckage of many unpublished works in my wake.


----------



## Gumby (May 30, 2012)

Welcome Paul.  I'm very familiar with that era.


----------



## Potty (May 30, 2012)

So far I figure you to be about a hundred... am I in the ball park?

Welcome!


----------



## PaulMcElligott (May 30, 2012)

Sometimes I feel that way...


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2012)

i figure you must be about half that... me too. Welcome..er..what was I saying?


----------



## PaulMcElligott (May 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> i figure you must be about half that...


Gettin' uncomfortably close... Now git off my lawn!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 30, 2012)

I won't hazard to guess your age, but I would hazard to offer you some cookies as a welcome to the site. More cookies are available in the lobby. :cookie:

Welcome to WF, Paul! :hi:


----------



## Nickie (May 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, Paul.


----------



## PaulMcElligott (May 31, 2012)

I like your quote, TheFuhrer.


----------



## CharlesAnthony (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome Paul!  Congrats on Publication!!!  I myself am working on self publishing too, though in my case I didn't want Publishers to change something I've spent the better part of more than a decade working to perfect... you know?


----------

